# Hi from Eastern Ontario



## Cormad (Mar 21, 2022)

Hey all, 

Just took my first Blacksmithing course and now the fun begins. My summer project is to build a forge/weld shop out of a seacan that is right beside my garage. Can't burn that down...lol. HVAC mechanic by trade but has been awhile since "hands on". 

Just purchased a coal firepot for $350. Next purchases; welder, anvil, belt grinder...and it does on and on  (649). 

I also plan to build a propane forge out of a woodstove and DIY tempering oven. All in is the only method I know...lol. Good thing my wife loves me. 

MY door is always open.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## crittermutt (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood park.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville!  My buddy has a small coal forge that I've played at a couple of times.  Lots of fun even if I have zero talent or skill.

Where did you find a blacksmithing course?

Craig


----------



## Cormad (Mar 21, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Welcome from Oakville!  My buddy has a small coal forge that I've played at a couple of times.  Lots of fun even if I have zero talent or skill.
> 
> Where did you find a blacksmithing course?
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig, 






In Warkworth, Ont. at https://www.morlockblacksmith.com/ . 
He is a good teacher and great course. Pics of what I made over a weekend.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 21, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## Brent H (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome from North of Barrie!! Nice work!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Canadium (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello from Hamilton!


----------



## Aarknoid (Mar 22, 2022)

o/ from Burlington


----------



## Hruul (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------

